# Windows 7 BETA Problem/Bug Report



## LiveOrDie (Jan 10, 2009)

*WINDOWS 7 Problem/Bug Report*

WINDOWS 7 Problem/Bug Report

How to report Problems/Bugs to Microsoft goto Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Action Center under Maintenance Click Check for solutions
Image







Build 7600 RTM (Upto Date)
and previous builds

KNOWN BUGS
•Game Shortcuts from game explorer disappear on desktop coming out of screen standby
•The Device Properties quit button flickers when the mouse is left on it
•Changing The Recycle Bin Icons Stops Desktop Refresh Only ICO Files
If you add a comma and 0 (,0) in the registry after the icon file name they will switch back and forth without refresh, Go to here
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CLSID\{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}\DefaultIcon]
after you have changed the Recycle Bin icons to your custom ones then add ,0 to Default,Empty and Full
•Desktop icons disappear when monitor goes on sleep only some people have this problem
•Desktop frozen coming out of sleep when taskbars on Auto-Hide


Bugs on Build 7077 and Below

KNOWN BUGS
•BSOD when unplugging XBOX 360 controller
•Lag and lock ups when burning and encoding

Build 7077 Pre RC

KNOWN BUGS
•UT3 link in Game explorer not working

Build 7057 Pre RC

KNOWN BUGS
•MediaPlayer 12 when minimized album art is up side down and back to front :shock:

Build 7048 Beta

KNOWN BUGS
•DNS client has stopped working from installing Hamachi

Build 7000 Beta

KNOWN BUGS
•MP3 Corruption-Hotfix can be downloaded though Windows update
•Internet Explorer 8 Beta opening slow-when UAC is on with Hamachi network driver installed-Fix turn UAC off
•Gadgets not working with UAC turn off - Know bug 
•when playing music in windows media player and installing some thing that has a heavy load your music skips
•Unable to unpin some items from the start menu - Reset Pin To Start
•Windows explorer stops responding and doesn't restart/can't close Windows explorer and stops windows from shutting down
•Windows not shutting down or windows stuck on shutting down screen
•Windows installer open countless time when installing some programs like itunes and then gets stuck on installing - Windows 7 Installer Fix 
•Windows update error-Wrong Time and Date

Improvements
•Windows doesn't always alerts you with the flashing taskbar icon when a windows open or is changed
•Animate windows when minimizing and maximizing lag

Missing Features In All Builds
•Can't Customize Game links in Windows Game Explorer any more, Microsoft has removed this because no many people were using this feature so they replaced it with automatic game updates


Program/Driver Incompatibility In All Builds
•Most of Vista's drivers will work with windows 7 beta, but if your using vista's video drivers for ATI or Nvidia its best to use the drivers from windows 7 update, using vista video drivers may work for some games but for some they wont and can cause your PC to bsod
•PunkBuster Does not work on every games on windows 7
Fix with version
Cod waw v2.176 | A1409


Program/Driver Incompatibility In Builds up to 7048
•UT3 and Fallout 3 will some times work then other time it will stop responding


----------



## spud107 (Jan 10, 2009)

i get crackling/bad sound when 7.1 enabled, only through centre/rear speakers.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 10, 2009)

I get random crashes in Counter Strike: Source, Songbird (when changing song) and also the desktop slideshow sometimes stops working and shows black instead of an image.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 10, 2009)

- Punkbuster does not support Windows 7, that means playing PB enabled games may kick you and give you error:



> unknown api function 131134



They do not plan to update for compatability with 7 until it's hit retail release, there is a lot of noise about it and a petition or two, so we may luck out and get some support sooner than later!


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 10, 2009)

Also the task bar has the tendancy to disappear when installing stuff too.


----------



## DR.Death (Jan 10, 2009)

the thing that annoyed me about the display control panel id i have 2 crt screens and ones in the dvi and the other is in the vga and it wont let me set my dvi as my primary screen and another it took me 20 mins to set my desktop


----------



## erocker (Jan 10, 2009)

Why don't you submit your bugs to Microsoft?  This is a beta afterall and I'm sure they would love the feedback.


----------



## DR.Death (Jan 10, 2009)

i will i just am going to make a big bug report first


----------



## johnspack (Jan 11, 2009)

Not really a bug I suppose,  but I would like the classic start menu option back.  The win7 start menu is not bad,  much better than vista's,  but I can get around alot faster in the classic.


----------



## paulm (Jan 11, 2009)

For some reason, when I first virtualized/installed Windows 7, it worked fine....

Now my network is "Unidentified", and I can't connect to the internet. Repairing it does nothing (says I have an invalid IP configuration, dunno why, I set it to automatically retrieve settings, which is what I have on my comp).

Anyone have an idea?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 11, 2009)

Were's the page to see if win7 is activated on win7? i cant find it :S


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 11, 2009)

tigger said:


> Were's the page to see if win7 is activated on win7? i cant find it :S



Start menu--> right click "Computer"-->Properties-->says activation status at bottom


----------



## DR.Death (Jan 11, 2009)

beat me to it and 1000th post for me


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks,just activated it.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 11, 2009)

spud107 said:


> i get crackling/bad sound when 7.1 enabled, only through centre/rear speakers.


what driver are you using have you tried changing them




oli_ramsay said:


> I get random crashes in Counter Strike: Source, Songbird (when changing song) and also the desktop slideshow sometimes stops working and shows black instead of an image.


have u tried using an other program to play your music to see if it still crashs?





Kursah said:


> - Punkbuster does not support Windows 7, that means playing PB enabled games may kick you and give you error:
> 
> 
> 
> They do not plan to update for compatability with 7 until it's hit retail release, there is a lot of noise about it and a petition or two, so we may luck out and get some support sooner than later!


i run call of duty waw with no problems and that has pb in it, have u tried the PunkBuster Updater




DR.Death said:


> the thing that annoyed me about the display control panel id i have 2 crt screens and ones in the dvi and the other is in the vga and it wont let me set my dvi as my primary screen and another it took me 20 mins to set my desktop


have you tried it on different drivers?



erocker said:


> Why don't you submit your bugs to Microsoft?  This is a beta afterall and I'm sure they would love the feedback.



i made this Thread to help people because alot of people have goin over to the beta and are using it as there only os.



paulm said:


> For some reason, when I first virtualized/installed Windows 7, it worked fine....
> 
> Now my network is "Unidentified", and I can't connect to the internet. Repairing it does nothing (says I have an invalid IP configuration, dunno why, I set it to automatically retrieve settings, which is what I have on my comp).
> 
> Anyone have an idea?



have u tried reinstalling your network driver? and are u using a driver from windows 7 setup


----------



## cray86 (Jan 11, 2009)

BSOD 0x...0124 on Windows 7 startup

Happened during install initially, within 3 min of booting from DVD

I installed the files through my XP install and restarted, BSOD.

So I entered the setup through Safe Mode, which allowed it to install.

Got Windows 7 running, still BSOD on startup. I tried Safe Mode, but setup won't let it advance unless its in regular mode (for activation and such) and I've disabled EVERYTHING in my BIOS that I can and it still gives a BSOD. Some unreconcileable hardware problem I guess.


----------



## danerd100 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Floppy drive*

Hi, I wanted to let you know this:

If floppy drive is enabled in your bios, and you don't have a floppy, windows 7 installer hangs with just a mouse sitting there for a while, i don't even know if it will pass that part

Simple solution, go into bios, and disable floppy drive


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 11, 2009)

cray86 said:


> BSOD 0x...0124 on Windows 7 startup
> 
> Happened during install initially, within 3 min of booting from DVD
> 
> ...



this sound like its looking for a driver thats not included in windows settup, have you tried unpluging every think and just leaving whats need to install?


----------



## danerd100 (Jan 11, 2009)

*I get BSOD as well*

after installing, i have gotten a different error each time, first is that windows setup could not configure windows to install on your hardware

Second, was just a standard there is a problem error

Third was BSOD

All my specs are fine, i installing now in vmware


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 11, 2009)

has any one had problem shuting down after coming out of sleep?


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 11, 2009)

Skype doesn't work at all

When loading tpu up on IE explorer 8 with flash installed the page does not load correctly <- use firefox is the only fix


----------



## rangerone766 (Jan 11, 2009)

i really want to like win7. when it runs correct, it is faster than xp on my laptop. very responsive and looks good too.

problems i've had so far-

1- windows media player wont work with any file i've tried. it loads up then cpu usage goes to 100% and stays there till i hard reset.

2- if you drag a internet explorer window too far upwards the screen turns grey and cpu goes to 100% till hard reset.

3- watching a video with vlc media player while falling asleep last night, i woke up to a frozen pc till hard reset.

4- pc locked up while trying to get a windows expierience score. had to hard reset.

i hope these small bugs i had get sorted out with a few updates. i really like the performance and look of win7.

computer specs
win7 32bit
dell d600 laptop
1.8 pentium m
2gigs ddr ram
radeon 9000 32bit (lol, but atleast its not integrated graphics)
160gig hard drive


----------



## DR.Death (Jan 11, 2009)

o i am instating up dates and its been at 10 out of 30 for about a half an hour now


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 11, 2009)

The windows media player is problem is something to do with the network part of it,it was doing it on mine last night,so i am using gom player.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 11, 2009)

10 outta 30 updates in 7? Wow I had 4 or 5 lol...all went quck and easy.

I did have an issue yesterday, out of nowhere, IE8 b2 stopped showing webpages and said it was not connected to the net even though Opera and anything else worked fine. My G/F was trying to get her Neflix Instant Movie deal going while I'm building a diff rig, figured it'd be good to get her used to 7 sooner than later...it took resetting all defaults in IE multiple times and uninstalling and re-installing a couple of add-ons, and then came back to life...it was really odd.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 11, 2009)

The only real problem i have had is the media player one,i manually did my chipset drivers,and got the network device drivers from asus,i had to run them in compatabilty for vista to get them to install though.


----------



## DR.Death (Jan 11, 2009)

some of them are for office


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 11, 2009)

Logitech setpoint 4.7 doesn't give me any options but installs fine.


----------



## mikek75 (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't see a bootloader screen to let me into my Vista install. Please tell me I haven't got to re-install all my shit again....


----------



## rangerone766 (Jan 11, 2009)

rangerone766 said:


> i really want to like win7. when it runs correct, it is faster than xp on my laptop. very responsive and looks good too.
> 
> problems i've had so far-
> 
> ...



lol, i love quoting myself. but a small update-

i uninstalled
omega drivers, now using the driver from win update. unknown version, but i dont game on this laptop so no worries.

notebook hardware control. i may try this later, its a very usefull program

diefers ik8fangui. another handy program for controlling fan speed on dell laptops.

i have not had a single lockup since uninstalling these.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 12, 2009)

Anyone with a Thompson Speedtouch 330 DSL modem, don't bother with the 64bit version because it's drivers make it BSOD as soon as you get into windows.  They work fine on the 32bit release though.


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 12, 2009)

Windows 7 doesn't like Opera! Every time i visit a website and idles 5minutes, crashes and bsod's!!!!!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 12, 2009)

AMD Fusion doesn't work in 7


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 12, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> Windows 7 doesn't like Opera! Every time i visit a website and idles 5minutes, crashes and bsod's!!!!!



Opera works fine for me!  Using 10 Alpha and never get any crashes.


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 12, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> Opera works fine for me!  Using 10 Alpha and never get any crashes.



Maybe it's just my widgets. Have like 15.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 12, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> Maybe it's just my widgets. Have like 15.



lol, could be, I don't have any.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 12, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> Windows 7 doesn't like Opera! Every time i visit a website and idles 5minutes, crashes and bsod's!!!!!



I have yet to have that problem on x86 or x64. I am using 9.63 though...dunno if it makes a difference, but I've yet to have a stability issue w/Opera. If anything it seems faster and more stable than in Vista for me...wonder what's going on @ your end...what version? Did you reinstall it?


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 12, 2009)

Kursah said:


> I have yet to have that problem on x86 or x64. I am using 9.63 though...dunno if it makes a difference, but I've yet to have a stability issue w/Opera. If anything it seems faster and more stable than in Vista for me...wonder what's going on @ your end...what version? Did you reinstall it?



Reinstalled widgets and opera latest version. Less BSOD and crashes but still a few.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow I have no BSOD's or crashes...dead stable that way, no OC related crashes, none of it. Which has suprised me for a beta os...now if Punkbuster would just support Windows 7 I'd be set till retail release!


----------



## spy2520 (Jan 12, 2009)

i have had no BSODs either. Only issue i had was Windows Media Player showed me black images with audio when pausing/playing a DVD, hasnt happened again though. Also it keeps wanting to install an Acer driver for my monitor but it always fails, did the same thing in vista though, and updating my ATI 2600 PRO driver does wierd shit so i can only go up to 1600x1200 not 1920x1200.

I even copied my Zune database info from my Vista partition and it works flawless.

Another issue is Netflix wont play shit in it.

This is Windows 7 64bit. So far it isnt any worse than Vista though. I like it. Networking works alot better, i dont know how long it took for me to get two Vista machines (one 32bit and one 64bit) and an XP machine to see eachother. This OS can see and access everything and i havent messed with any settings, even still got an automatic IP.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 12, 2009)

mikek75 said:


> I don't see a bootloader screen to let me into my Vista install. Please tell me I haven't got to re-install all my shit again....


have you tried repairing it in setup? has any one had a problem shuting down after coming out of sleep?


----------



## Kursah (Jan 12, 2009)

spy2520 said:


> I even copied my Zune database info from my Vista partition and it works flawless.
> 
> Another issue is Netflix wont play shit in it.
> 
> This is Windows 7 64bit. So far it isnt any worse than Vista though. I like it. Networking works alot better, i dont know how long it took for me to get two Vista machines (one 32bit and one 64bit) and an XP machine to see eachother. This OS can see and access everything and i havent messed with any settings, even still got an automatic IP.



I initially had a Netflix issue, and then IE stopped showing pages thinking my PC wasn't connected, I reset defaults on IE and re-installed the Netflix and all is well again, even plays movies as it should now, in 7 x64 that is. Though initially it was a problem...really odd at that too.

Another thing I noticed is a substantial speed boost when copying to and from my Patriot XPorter 16GB USB flash drive...soooo much faster, and Vista wasn't necessarily slow, but this is just way faster. Games seem to install faster too...patches, etc...so far so good!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 12, 2009)

desktop icons disappearing after 2 reboots after using sleep and internet drops out some times


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 12, 2009)

1) WMP wont let me adjust the appearance 
2) Can't access the equalizer in WMP
3) Desktop Gadets doesnt work when I click on program either by right-click on desktop or in control panel
4) HP printer wont install  (CORRECTION) Weirdly enough MS had a driver that worked but HP did not....funny.


----------



## spy2520 (Jan 12, 2009)

Kursah said:


> Another thing I noticed is a substantial speed boost when copying to and from my Patriot XPorter 16GB USB flash drive...soooo much faster, and Vista wasn't necessarily slow, but this is just way faster. Games seem to install faster too...patches, etc...so far so good!



i also noticed a speed boost transferring files between hard drives.


----------



## mikek75 (Jan 12, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> have you tried repairing it in setup? has any one had a problem shuting down after coming out of sleep?



Yeah, I had a brainwave before I saw this and put my Vista disk in. Clicked repair and next boot I had the bootloader back. Not before I'd wasted £6 on VistaBootPro, which didn't even see my Vista installation....


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 12, 2009)

I got a BSOD right after clicking a Download link at Microsoft's website with IE. Thats about it so far.

It came so unexpected that I didn't have time to write it down.


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Somthing Weird with windows 7*

For some strange reason it says engineering sample.


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 12, 2009)

There is a Windows 7 8.12 beta driver and if that is what you are using..that's probably why


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 12, 2009)

When I was playin World in Conflict the magnifier came up for no reason and wouldn't go away unless I logged off and logged back in.


----------



## D007 (Jan 12, 2009)

cray86 said:


> BSOD 0x...0124 on Windows 7 startup
> 
> Happened during install initially, within 3 min of booting from DVD
> 
> ...




using any raid set up?
did you wipe your hd?
maybe you wiped your raid drivers?
enabled raid in bios?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 12, 2009)

I have found a problem.







I have checked and the most that is been used on the drive is about 20gb,including the hiberfil.sys(hibernate) and pagefile.sys files which are 3144996kb and 4499572kb respectivly.

Were has all my space gone? and how can i at least disable hibernate and remove the hiberfil.sy file to free up some space?

Any ideas please

tigger


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 12, 2009)

tigger said:


> I have found a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had that and all I did was a disk cleanup and I got about 400gb back


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 12, 2009)

I have tried cleanup but its not worked,its still the same.I wondered why the disc was chugging away earlier.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 12, 2009)

tigger said:


> I have tried cleanup but its not worked,its still the same.I wondered why the disc was chugging away earlier.



Did you try cleaning shadowcopies and backup files etc.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 12, 2009)

I selected all the boxes.

Is there a way to disable hibernation on win7 so i can delete the hiberfil.sys file? at least it will give me 3gb more space.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 12, 2009)

tigger said:


> I selected all the boxes.
> 
> Is there a way to disable hibernation on win7 so i can delete the hiberfil.sys file? at least it will give me 3gb more space.



Well there is a seperate tab for cleaning shadow copies so you might have to go into that.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 12, 2009)

Can you show me the seperate tab on yours please,i cant find it.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 12, 2009)

*Go to clean up system files*




*Then it should look like the picture below*


----------



## spy2520 (Jan 12, 2009)

Kursah said:


> I initially had a Netflix issue, and then IE stopped showing pages thinking my PC wasn't connected, I reset defaults on IE and re-installed the Netflix and all is well again, even plays movies as it should now, in 7 x64 that is. Though initially it was a problem...really odd at that too.



mine keeps saying its updating some component of windows media player then fails the update and thus freezes my browser.


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Jan 12, 2009)

Besides a lock up of Windows live after coming back from hibernate, a slow maximize time for Steam whilst watching a movie, and my connection light being amber rather than blue, it's flawless for me so far.

Windows Live acting funny for any of you guys?


----------



## ooiman92 (Jan 13, 2009)

I dont know if this is a bug but.. I always get a 'Cannot complete assessment." Error every time I try to run the System Rating Assessment. And my Firefox Browser crashes A LOT.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 13, 2009)

I cannot find that more options tab on mine,do i need to click something to make it appear?

Also i am getting lots(15+) instances of the system error reporting thing running at the same time,my ping on wow went up to 3 seconds.

I am seriously considering reinstalling vista x64 tommorow


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 13, 2009)

Tigger have you deleted " windows.old" , when you install seven it automatically backs all your old operating system files, including documents etc.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 13, 2009)

ooiman92 said:


> I dont know if this is a bug but.. I always get a 'Cannot complete assessment." Error every time I try to run the System Rating Assessment. And my Firefox Browser crashes A LOT.



Aye mine done this, running it as admin fixed the problem.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 13, 2009)

I did a fresh install,formatted the hdd before i installed it.

Edit-i just disabled the windows error reporting service,and the media player network sharing service,maybe it will help.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 13, 2009)

I also find that every time I install Vista or 7 that I have to remove the 3.55GB Hibernation from Disk Clean...after that it never comes back. Definately some valuable space saved from a feature I do not use.


----------



## wiak (Jan 13, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> *Go to clean up system files*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude why didnt you partition?
so you dont need to format whole 500GB to reinstall


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 13, 2009)

*MANY F'ing problems some bugs others gripes*

1) Having to click on something 5-10 times before it will "click" on something or put a prompt in a field
2)  same goes for typing. Many times I will be in a field that it took me 5 times to click on to get a prompt and then once I start typing I can type a whole sentence and it appears 5-10 seconds later....very annoying. 
3) Also the inablility to change the color and appearance of WMP.
4)No WMP toolbar option.  Hell even ITUNES has one...MS is lacking options compared to apple on its own software for crying out loud.... I understand this is a beta but THIS is not a step forward
5) For those of you who can't access the equalizer in WMP... FIX:In Now Playing Mode >> Show Play list http://i41.tinypic.com/2r39eu8.png
6) Desktop Gadets doesnt work when I click on program either by right-click on desktop or in control panel... FIX: Enable UAC
7) HP printer wont install (CORRECTION) Weirdly enough MS had a driver that worked but HP did not....funny.
8) The stupid Hide Icon in the system tray going up instead of out is not a bug...its just stupid....I cant imagine MS had people just knocking down their door to fix/change this....this is the kind of shortsighted shit MS always pulls they change something for arbitrary reasons....
9)DAMN UAC prompting me on every startup asking me if I want Lavalys Everest to run...YES I DO YOU STUPID ASS....HOW BOUT A F'ING BOX THAT SAYS 'ALWAYS DO THIS FOR THIS PROGRAM'
10) Music corruption bug....happened to me... get the bug fix here 
32 bit:   http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...8b-d574-4e39-b4ba-67b859a242b7&displaylang=en
64 bit: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...3c-9370-4fda-b4c8-5dc63d55626d&displaylang=en

Hope some of this helps


----------



## rangerone766 (Jan 13, 2009)

your hard drive space could be taken up by the recycle bin also. go in to the bin and change the default from 10% to something lower.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 13, 2009)

Has a problem with my tri monitor,  dual card setup.  Some games rock on it,  surprisingly,  left 4 dead,  but others like bioshock,  come up in a window,  at 1024x768,  and when I select a proper resolution,  the game switches to one of my secondary monitors.  Simply will not come up on my main 24" lcd,  weird.  Using 181.20 vista64 driver.  Also discovered rivatuner 2.22 won't install,  but evga precision 1.40 will,  and gives fan control.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 13, 2009)

I noticed at least in x64 I have no OSD with Precision 1.40, and I have no Steam Overlay when launching a game from STEAM.

Though on Vista x64 I had to choose either Precision's OSD or Steam Overlay...so it depended on what game we were playing and if we were using Teamspeak or Steam chat. x86 vista was fine with both.

I may try Precision in Vista compatability to see if I can get the OSD back, I just like knowing what FPS and Temps my GTX is at...though it's running amazingly under 7 for the most part. FFoW get's a little laggy here and there during MP, but that could be my connection too..hard saying, I did learn that I can no longer run GPU Folding and play FFoW at the same time....seems the GPU client doesn't scale down as effectively.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 13, 2009)

Oddly enough,  I do have osd under x64,  works perfect.  I got bioshock to run by disabling my 2 secondary monitors in the driver,  so most other games should run for me now.  Sure hope they fix the multi-monitor support,  because this driver is supposed to deal with that even in sli systems!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 13, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> 1) Having to click on something 5-10 times before it will "click" on something or put a prompt in a field
> 2)  same goes for typing. Many times I will be in a field that it took me 5 times to click on to get a prompt and then once I start typing I can type a whole sentence and it appears 5-10 seconds later....very annoying.
> 3) Also the inablility to change the color and appearance of WMP.
> 4)No WMP toolbar option.  Hell even ITUNES has one...MS is lacking options compared to apple on its own software for crying out loud.... I understand this is a beta but THIS is not a step forward
> ...



for your Gadets problem go here for the fix http://www.mydigitallife.info/2008/...-to-not-notify-or-disabled-in-windows-7-beta/



Kursah said:


> I noticed at least in x64 I have no OSD with Precision 1.40, and I have no Steam Overlay when launching a game from STEAM.
> 
> Though on Vista x64 I had to choose either Precision's OSD or Steam Overlay...so it depended on what game we were playing and if we were using Teamspeak or Steam chat. x86 vista was fine with both.
> 
> I may try Precision in Vista compatability to see if I can get the OSD back, I just like knowing what FPS and Temps my GTX is at...though it's running amazingly under 7 for the most part. FFoW get's a little laggy here and there during MP, but that could be my connection too..hard saying, I did learn that I can no longer run GPU Folding and play FFoW at the same time....seems the GPU client doesn't scale down as effectively.


 i have no problem with this my OSD works fine what drivers are you using?


----------



## rampage (Jan 13, 2009)

sorry if this has been posted before, but has anyone noticed the increased power usage when using windows 7 (both X 86 and  X64)  my system idle has gone gone 124 watts to 149 watts..

im thinking its because of imature drivers for the gtx 280 as the gtx 280 ha three levels of load  2D / low 3d/ and high 3D and it seams that its idling using the low 3D setting (i do have Aero turned off)


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2009)

rampage said:


> sorry if this has been posted before, but has anyone noticed the increased power usage when using windows 7 (both X 86 and  X64)  my system idle has gone gone 124 watts to 149 watts..
> 
> im thinking its because of imature drivers for the gtx 280 as the gtx 280 ha three levels of load  2D / low 3d/ and high 3D and it seams that its idling using the low 3D setting (i do have Aero turned off)



i'll test it when you get off your ass and send 7 to me


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 13, 2009)

any one noticed that this beta is alway sending data out?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 13, 2009)

I turned off windows error reporting,it was running 15+ instances of it at the same time,fubaring my connection.

Any idea what service it is sending info out all the time? i will disable it if possible.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 13, 2009)

wiak said:


> dude why didnt you partition?
> so you dont need to format whole 500GB to reinstall



500gb isn't much to me


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 13, 2009)

I agree with wiak,a 500gb partition is big.I always partition my drives,with a 40gb for windows,and the rest for dump,docs etc.


----------



## ComradeSader (Jan 13, 2009)

Got the beta today, everything seems to be running for the moment although the graphics card (9600M GT) is showing up as a standard VGA graphics adapter, anyone know of a way to get around/fix?
(Beta is on System Specs 'Penny')

EDIT:: 180.48 fail, installed 179.28 and everything works fine.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 13, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> for your Gadets problem go here for the fix
> i have no problem with this my OSD works fine what drivers are you using?



181.20 whql and I tried 185.20.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 13, 2009)

Alright, heres a few I have experienced:

1. Steam overlay does not work whilst in game.

2. Sometimes when i click shut down it take roughly 2 minutes to do so - the system sits idle then suddenly works.

3. you cant rename pictures on external memory cards, and you cant view / rotate them properly either (a bit hit and miss)

4. I cant activate my windows. Keeps saying something like "slui.exe is missing" or some crap, so ill have to re install at my 30 day mark.


----------



## rampage (Jan 13, 2009)

i found the issue to my earlier post (#75 high idle power usage) i just installed the vista X64 180.20 WHQL drivers and all is now fine in windows 7..  it was funny to see the vista drivers install and say "now installing windows 7 X64 bit drivers" 

i never thought to try vista drivers.  im so behind the 8 ball


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 13, 2009)

Kursah said:


> 181.20 whql and I tried 185.20.


i use the driver for windows update they seem to work with every thing



rampage said:


> i found the issue to my earlier post (#75 high idle power usage) i just installed the vista X64 180.20 WHQL drivers and all is now fine in windows 7..  it was funny to see the vista drivers install and say "now installing windows 7 X64 bit drivers"
> 
> i never thought to try vista drivers.  im so behind the 8 ball



like i said vista drivers will work but not 100%


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 13, 2009)

rampage said:


> i found the issue to my earlier post (#75 high idle power usage) i just installed the vista X64 180.20 WHQL drivers and all is now fine in windows 7..  it was funny to see the vista drivers install and say "now installing windows 7 X64 bit drivers"
> 
> i never thought to try vista drivers.  im so behind the 8 ball



ok i found the problem with the windows 7 drivers when the 280 is on idle it not dropping the clock speeds down so it running at full power all the time, when using vista drivers clock speeds do drop when on idle.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 13, 2009)

About windows media player not having a tool bar.

When you mouse over the running icon the preview box will have controls on it that you can interact with.

This works with movies and with music.
No toolbar necessary


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone else having trouble getting their printer(s) to work.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 13, 2009)

my X850XT,X1800XL, and 9800Pro 9600, give Code 43 no matter what I do, my GTX280, 2600XT and 8800GS work though, reported t already.


----------



## AnnCore (Jan 14, 2009)

*ACPI failed to install*

Wanted to install ASUS EPU Six_Engine software as well as some other drivers for my motherboard (P5Q) but installs halted with the above mentioned error. Tried to reinstall ACPI drivers but with no luck.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 14, 2009)

AnnCore said:


> Wanted to install ASUS EPU Six_Engine software as well as some other drivers for my motherboard (P5Q) but installs halted with the above mentioned error. Tried to reinstall ACPI drivers but with no luck.



have you tried manualy installing the drivers, i had to for my board as the setup would not install them.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 14, 2009)

AnnCore said:


> Wanted to install ASUS EPU Six_Engine software as well as some other drivers for my motherboard (P5Q) but installs halted with the above mentioned error. Tried to reinstall ACPI drivers but with no luck.




Auto set up will not work in seven.


----------



## Deleted member 38767 (Jan 14, 2009)

It seems that BitDeffender can't update at all. Everything else seems to work fine or need just a little setting work.


----------



## Zax85 (Jan 14, 2009)

I´ve tried the system, and i must say - I LIKE IT 

Looks great and promising.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 14, 2009)

Well I'm pleased to report that I've managed to install the 64bit build onto my nForce 3 based motherboard.



However, I tried to install the preview drivers this morning and I don't think they worked. 



Please, I don't want anymore Code 43 errors. 

I'll have a proper play around tonight as I couldn't last night/this morning. I'll probably get bashed by some for trying it out on old hardware, but I think it's an interesting test for 7.


----------



## Deleted member 38767 (Jan 14, 2009)

Here is "THE BUMPER LIST OF WINDOWS 7 SECRETS", witch, I think, we'll all love to read. Some pretty nice tips are lurking there.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 14, 2009)

Grasshopper said:


> Here is "THE BUMPER LIST OF WINDOWS 7 SECRETS", witch, I think, we'll all love to read. Some pretty nice tips are lurking there.



Epic find, thank god I can get my quick launch back!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i'll test it when you get off your ass and send 7 to me



Try this link http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/beta-download.aspx

If that don't work, email me at barbaric@mechwarriorleagues.com, I'll send you a beta copy of it and a activation key(I got the copy and 2 activation codes from microsoft, not a bit torrent)


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 14, 2009)

Not really a bug, but rather a application issue. We all mount image files, sadly in Windows 7 MagicDisc and Daemon Tools do not work. The only app I've found to work is PowerISO. Just a heads up. If someone already posted this information, sorry for the repost.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 14, 2009)

Heres my biggest problem.Is there any way to disable this,so it does'nt do it any more? It really screws up my connection if i am playing wow or any other online game.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 14, 2009)

Have you tried going into administrative tools, then clicking "system configuration" 

then look at both the services and startup tabs and stop the program launching at start up.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 14, 2009)

tigger said:


> Heres my biggest problem.Is there any way to disable this,so it does'nt do it any more? It really screws up my connection if i am playing wow or any other online game.



I don't seem to have that problem. The only solution that I can give at this point is to locate the application, right click and select properties, click on the Send feedback link and vent your frustrations by sending them a feedback.







I believe that error reporting under vista could be found here:

My Computer > Properties > Advanced tab > Error Reporting at the bottom.

I couldn't find it!

You might open your favorite search engine and search 'wermgr'. Since it's used with vista you might find something there.

Edit: I use the Firefox browser and haven't even tried the Windows Explorer browser so I don't know if that might be where the problem is coming from.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 14, 2009)

KainXS said:


> my X850XT,X1800XL, and 9800Pro 9600, give Code 43 no matter what I do, my GTX280, 2600XT and 8800GS work though, reported t already.



NOOOO! Don't say that. :shadedshu

I'm having issues trying to get the bloody drivers installed.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm getting fed up with this beta.5 mins ago,none of the buttons on the start menu would work.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 14, 2009)

You might try this. Go to the Control Panel, select Administrative Tools, Component Services and then Services. Now find Windows Error Reporting Service. Mine is not started. Is yours?

If it is you could stop it and see if that helps.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 14, 2009)

I have already disabled it,it does'nt stop that program from running 15 times.plus theres this-






Which is over the top of everything on the desktop,no amount of refreshing or changing the background will remove it.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 14, 2009)

tigger said:


> I have already disabled it,it does'nt stop that program from running 15 times.plus theres this-
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hehe i get that one with Vista and Win 7.  I tend to ignore it or reboot. How i can ignore is that i only watch video's on a TV screen so not in the way lol.

Don't think you can see it in games right ?..

Anyways it is annoying.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 14, 2009)

this is not a bug but i want to know if you can duel boot vista 32 bit with windows 7 beta 64 bit or do they both have to be 32 bit


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 14, 2009)

skellattarr said:


> this is not a bug but i want to know if you can duel boot vista 32 bit with windows 7 beta 64 bit or do they both have to be 32 bit



You can dual boot both. I have XP Pro (32bit) as my main OS and I'm trying out 64bit 7 on a 30GB partition on the same drive.



Hope that helps!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 14, 2009)

turn this off to goto Action Center then goto maintenance and then goto check for solutions to problem reports goto settings then change report settings for all users to never check for solutions.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 14, 2009)

skellattarr said:


> this is not a bug but i want to know if you can duel boot vista 32 bit with windows 7 beta 64 bit or do they both have to be 32 bit



yes just make sure you use another partition or hdd for the other OS install.  And you can do 32bit for one  and 64bit for the other..


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 14, 2009)

that's real cool thanks guys for the ancers


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks Live OR Die,i will try that.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 15, 2009)

i installed win 7 64 bit i have a creative x-fi platinum fatality champion sound card and i cant find a driver that will work so i have no sound


----------



## Mussels (Jan 15, 2009)

skellattarr said:


> i installed win 7 64 bit i have a creative x-fi platinum fatality champion sound card and i cant find a driver that will work so i have no sound



have you tried vista drivers, in vista compatibility mode?

(This is creative here... you really expect them to have working drivers?)


----------



## johnspack (Jan 15, 2009)

Had problems with vista64 creative install,  used daniel_ks driver install instead,  should work,  platinum driver as well,  check his page:  http://hosted.filefront.com/robertmc814


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 15, 2009)

well i got the drivers to install from creative the lates ones they work but in only two of the speakers i gues ill except that for now after all win 7 is only a beta but runs a lot beter then vista but i like vista to thats why im duel booting and when the final versan of win 7 comes out ill still duel boot


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 15, 2009)

skellattarr said:


> well i got the drivers to install from creative the lates ones they work but in only two of the speakers i gues ill except that for now after all win 7 is only a beta but runs a lot beter then vista but i like vista to thats why im duel booting and when the final versan of win 7 comes out ill still duel boot


try installing it maunly i did mines working fine if you dont have the driver google the chipset and install the chipset driver.

i found a shut down/restart problem i left my computer over night  downloading i hit the shut down button come back from work and its still on the windows is shuting down screen, i get this problem to when windows explorer stops responding and when i come out of sleep i try to restart it clears my desktop like normal and then just stays there, and i have to push the restart button on my pc so it restarts. can some on report my bugs for me im only on the trial and dont have a key


----------



## johnspack (Jan 15, 2009)

Media Center does not seem to be able to produce widescreen tv on ati theatre pro 650,  beyond tv 4.9 can using the same catalyst driver!


----------



## Kursah (Jan 15, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> i use the driver for windows update they seem to work with every thing



What verison of drivers is that? 1.4.0 worked fine with 18x.xx drivers and OSD in Vista x64..I just assumed when I uninstalled the 185's and installed the 181's I'd at least have OSD back. The plane jane drivers on 7 for me were the 178.14's, I had no control panel, nothing could be done in Precisions...I don't recall running windows update tho..I just installed my 18x.xx drivers...I miss OSD!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 15, 2009)

Kursah said:


> What verison of drivers is that? 1.4.0 worked fine with 18x.xx drivers and OSD in Vista x64..I just assumed when I uninstalled the 185's and installed the 181's I'd at least have OSD back. The plane jane drivers on 7 for me were the 178.14's, I had no control panel, nothing could be done in Precisions...I don't recall running windows update tho..I just installed my 18x.xx drivers...I miss OSD!


it was a prerelease- WDDM 1.1 (179.23) and it was a update though windows update and does have a  control panel,  178.14 come with windows 7


----------



## Kursah (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah I got it shortly after I posted it, still messing around...testing now to see if I have OSD back...the OSD manager is showing more promising results this time!



Edit: Works like a charm with the WDDM 1.1 179's!


----------



## mysticjon (Jan 15, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Had problems with vista64 creative install,  used daniel_ks driver install instead,  should work,  platinum driver as well,  check his page:  http://hosted.filefront.com/robertmc814



Do you know if Daniel_ks drivers support X-fi Fatal1ty FPS card??? I havnt had any luck installing his drivers


----------



## johnspack (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry,  no idea,  I can only test what I have!  But when beta testing,  everything goes!!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, for those scouring the net for information on the whole Code 43 malarkey with Windows 7 and an AGP ATi card, it's still present.

I'll be moving back to my VIA board and be able to test the beta properly.


----------



## Evilzlo (Jan 15, 2009)

Someone said earlier that skype doesn't work. Had the same problem, but just installed skype 4 beta (you can find the link on the official site in the download section), works perfectly. 
So far everything works perfectly on my new win7 installation. Strage to read some of your posts :<


----------



## Mussels (Jan 15, 2009)

i posted htis in the other 7 thread as well. using a few keywords so that it shows up in google searches.

Problem: playing MKV files in windows 7 breaks subtitles, so they dont show.

Solution: tell your player to use Directvobsub, instead of whatever its using (usually haali).
Doing so has fixed it in Media player classic home cinema and zoom player, in my testing.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 15, 2009)

Remember to send feedback to Microsoft folks. 

^^


----------



## Mussels (Jan 15, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Remember to send feedback to Microsoft folks.
> 
> ^^



mines irrelevant. its hardly 7 or MS's fault that haali media splitter doesnt work, when directvobsub does. its haali who needs to know.
(but i sent one anyway)


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 15, 2009)

I wasn't directing my comment at yours solely to be honest Mussels, it was a general thing to everyone. 

I've been sending feedback on the GUI & Hardware issues. I like beta testing. Can't wait to try it out properly on my A8V. 

XD


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 15, 2009)

i never got a key so i cant even send feed back lol


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 15, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> i never got a key so i cant even send feed back lol



Didn't they say there were giving out unlimited keys.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 15, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> i never got a key so i cant even send feed back lol



Go to Windows7.com.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 15, 2009)

on my 64 bit version of seven my desktop likes to disappear as do the icons on the task bar D:

Alt tab-ing brings the desktop back, but only when I'm not doing anything! XD


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 15, 2009)

yea i have the same problem


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2009)

panther and lucas: you two have 4 series cards. i'd be looking at video drivers for that, i dont get it on my radeon 3200 onboard with cat 8.11.

live or die: you have PM. and keys


----------



## Melvis (Jan 16, 2009)

Comodo firewall doesnt install, refuses to. (Vista Version)

When windows 7 went into sleep mode, and when i hit the space bar to wake it up again it crashed and restarted on me. (just once tho so far)


----------



## AKlass (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a problem, after I installed 7 the My computer screen only should the windows 7 drive and the vista drive isn't there. When I look in vista all my drives are there. Also all the drives are IDE


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks mussel's I have looked at drivers but I have the latest ones, " beta versions" so I can only assume they are for seven!

my 32bit laptop works fine though!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Thanks mussel's I have looked at drivers but I have the latest ones, " beta versions" so I can only assume they are for seven!
> 
> my 32bit laptop works fine though!



with nvidia, people are having better luck with vista drivers than they are 7 betas. The same may be true for ATI.


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 16, 2009)

Just a NOTE: To make 7 compatible w/ hardware and apps there are beta's release drivers and apps which are made w/ windows 7. Seems like i downloaded all beta drivers and works flawlessly. But the alt tab thing is still present.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 16, 2009)

now how do i report a bug to MS?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> now how do i report a bug to MS?



I bet if you look real hard, you'll notice about 7 million clickies you can use to report to MS. hell, i bet theres even one in the top right corner of the web browser you're using here in TPU...


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 16, 2009)

you meen the send feed back like i removed them lol and im using firefox IE8 beta has to many bug, so it the send feed back that you report bugs with?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> you meen the send feed back like i removed them lol and im using firefox IE8 beta has to many bug, so it the send feed back that you report bugs with?



yeah you were supposed to leave the send feedback links. Otherwise umm, how do you send feedback?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 16, 2009)

control panel has the link in there so all good    and i add a take ownership reg fix to my 1st post so it makes it easier to take ownership of files.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 16, 2009)

to show your hard drive in 7 go to computer->manage->storage->diskmanagement-> then select drive that not appearing and right click select change drive letters and path. Then choose a letter for the volume.

i had the same problem


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 16, 2009)

Here is the fix for the Windows Media player not adding in music. Simple fix that just worked for me. 

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...-media-player-library-wont-let-you-add-files/


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2009)

ok i found a fix for another problem.

Problem: some windows dont appear. Example would me MSN messenger, where a single chat windows preview is blank, and clicking it loads nothing.

solution: right click the empty preview. and it fixes it.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 16, 2009)

Melvis said:


> Comodo firewall doesnt install, refuses to. (Vista Version)
> 
> When windows 7 went into sleep mode, and when i hit the space bar to wake it up again it crashed and restarted on me. (just once tho so far)



comodo installed for me if your using 64 bit os you have to go to the web site and get the 64 bit one the install in compatible mode


----------



## Melvis (Jan 16, 2009)

skellattarr said:


> comodo installed for me if your using 64 bit os you have to go to the web site and get the 64 bit one the install in compatible mode



O ok well thats good for you  but im running the 32bit version, and it just doesnt want to install at all, gets so far then stops and rolls back or something it says =/

Maybe it just doesnt like 32bit?


----------



## AsRock (Jan 16, 2009)

Melvis said:


> O ok well thats good for you  but im running the 32bit version, and it just doesnt want to install at all, gets so far then stops and rolls back or something it says =/
> 
> Maybe it just doesnt like 32bit?



What does it say ?...  Missing file maybe ?.. if so check the ISO as it might not be compleate


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 16, 2009)

Melvis said:


> O ok well thats good for you  but im running the 32bit version, and it just doesnt want to install at all, gets so far then stops and rolls back or something it says =/
> 
> Maybe it just doesnt like 32bit?



you got to right click the install file the chose troubleshoot compatiblity and works in vista then it will install trust me it works


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 16, 2009)

i found something funny if you use disk management to shrink a volume on another harddrive comodo antivirus wont let it work you have to disable the antivirus then it will work


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 16, 2009)

Windows live messenger can not open Firefox to access hot mail unless you run Firefox as admin.

Annoying!


----------



## Melvis (Jan 16, 2009)

AsRock said:


> What does it say ?...  Missing file maybe ?.. if so check the ISO as it might not be compleate



It was saying rollback complete, but its all good now.



skellattarr said:


> you got to right click the install file the chose troubleshoot compatiblity and works in vista then it will install trust me it works



Thanks for that, that worked like a charm 


Just to let ya all know that i installed Kanes Wrath and updated it, then played it with a m8 over Hamachi and it worked flawlessly  shocked the hell out of me ill tell ya, considering my m8 has problems with Hamachi with Vista 64, so im very happy


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 17, 2009)

Had tons of problems with this then I did a reinstall and most of my problems went away and the only things left are customization gripes.  

1) cant customize WMP as I like 
2) cant customize wallpaper as I like natively in windows...I know there are plenty of 3rd party apps, but why have the customization just one or two steps away from being a legitimate alternative to 3rd party apps
3) The instant you pin something to the taskbar it leaves the start menu...
4) Somethings cannot be pinned to the taskbar i.e. anything in the control panel
5) cant turn off the UAC without the desktop apps going away... you CAN install the actual sidebar to circumvent this but what the hell was the point of dropping the sidebar?  And isnt it strange to correlate the apps to the UAC?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 17, 2009)

You right click the desktop and click personalize to change desktops.

Infact everything is on that one screen now.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 17, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> You right click the desktop and click personalize to change desktops.
> 
> Infact everything is on that one screen now.



I disagree with you on the fact that you cannot customize the desktop in W7 very well.  For instance you cannot change "picture position" for individual pictures WITHOUT creating a theme for that particular picture.  That is asinine.  There are better 3rd party programs particularly http://www.johnsadventures.com/software/backgroundswitcher/  This has much more functionality and is probably better than anything MS can come up with on their own.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 17, 2009)

Well that is hardly a bug then is it?

Windows has never had that type of functionality.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2009)

asking for help here: using magiciso (instead of deamon tools) causes the system to hang on mounting images.

anyone got a fix/alternative mounting program?

(i'm using the x64 version. will try the x86)


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 17, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Well that is hardly a bug then is it?
> 
> Windows has never had that type of functionality.



I didnt say it was a bug I just said it was a gripe.  And I am lamenting the fact that extra funcionality has been put into the customization of windows but is lacking.


----------



## omiknight52 (Jan 17, 2009)

When will beta close?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 17, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> I didnt say it was a bug I just said it was a gripe.  And I am lamenting the fact that extra funcionality has been put into the customization of windows but is lacking.



I know but this is the bug report thread, hence my confusion


----------



## evil bill (Jan 17, 2009)

I have installed Win7 32 bit as the sole OS on my old PC

Pentium 4 530 3.0Ghz
1GB Corsair TwinX PC-3200
X850 Pro 256MB AGP
80GB SATA HDD
Creative Soundblaster SE

So far, I have to say Im pretty impressed. It feels just as responsive as XP Pro did on it, and pretty much the same as Vista 64 bit on my current PC (see specs). 

It is using about 35% RAM on idle, going up to 80% when playing COD4. The game plays just fine, only issue has been a bit of stuttering in the cut scenes between missions but I'd put that down to my Gfx and ARM before the OS. I might have top re-claim the other 1GB RAM I donated to my parents PC when I got my new one 

The only other thing that has annoyed me is when using iGoogle in IE8. There is a really bad lag between typing into the search bar and the letters appearing. It doesnt do this in the regular google search bar, or in any other browsers whether using iGoogle or not.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2009)

i've had some issues with bluetooth recently, but only on one 7 PC. same headset and same bluetooth adapter work fine on another PC.

cause and solution unknown at present, getting off 7's generic drivers may help - i'll try that later.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 17, 2009)

i think there will be a beta 2 release


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 17, 2009)

I have been having problems with choppy and disjointed game performance in W7 with the Catalyst 8-11 & 8-12 drivers.  You can get W7 Beta Catalyst drivers here:  http://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 17, 2009)

omiknight52 said:


> When will beta close?



Sorry to double post....THIS beta is set to expire in august 2009... MS said this is the only public beta but MS is as MS does and we will see what happens concerning new betas..또봐


----------



## Mussels (Jan 18, 2009)

considering how stable this beta is, it may well be the last one.

Any and all problems on the four machines i'm testing on, all occur from 3rd party programs or drivers needing an update. I'm having zero troubles with the OS itself. Give it 6 months for the developers to update their programs/drivers, and MS to sort through all the bug reports and the final fixes should be all thats needed for the OS to go RTM.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 18, 2009)

It's stable, as in doesn't crash or BSOD, but it has a few performance and hanging problems. It hangs when you move files around and I just reinstalled Vista and I get much higher average frames in all my games.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 18, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> It's stable, as in doesn't crash or BSOD, but it has a few performance and hanging problems. It hangs when you move files around and I just reinstalled Vista and I get much higher average frames in all my games.



the only issues i've had was drivers - your games performance and 'hanging' problems could well be the same issues.

Did you try using only the drivers from windows update, as opposed to your own ones?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 18, 2009)

The main reason i had to uninstall it,was the wermgr.exe running 15+ times.I disabled windows error reporting but no joy.It looks nice n all but that problem was annoying,and seemingly unfixable.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 18, 2009)

tigger said:


> The main reason i had to uninstall it,was the wermgr.exe running 15+ times.I disabled windows error reporting but no joy.It looks nice n all but that problem was annoying,and seemingly unfixable.



have you just tried a reinstall? you seem to have had that problem fairly uniquely.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 18, 2009)

Google chrome won't work with windows 7 for me. I get a message telling me it's a known issue


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 18, 2009)

I will try a reinstall of it later on another hdd,maybe it was just a glitch.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 18, 2009)

Anyone tried this with a ATI + Nvidia setup (using the NVidia as a PhysX Card)? I know Fits did a while ago but that was an older build.
Will this work with a 8500GT as physX card?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 18, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Anyone tried this with a ATI + Nvidia setup (using the NVidia as a PhysX Card)? I know Fits did a while ago but that was an older build.
> Will this work with a 8500GT as physX card?



i dont have any ATI cards to try it with, but it should work. I manged to get an intel onboard working at the same time as a PCI card, so you can definately install two video card drivers at the same time.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 18, 2009)

Jeez, I've been using it for an hour now - Fresh install of x64 and nothing works - Steam won;t work, i can't install office, Windows explorer stops working, Chrome doesn't work. and this is the 1st day i've been using it 
Ackh - Windows Media player keeps crashing the system. Took 2 restarts to load the system again


----------



## Mussels (Jan 18, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Jeez, I've been using it for an hour now - Fresh install of x64 and nothing works - Steam won;t work, i can't install office, Windows explorer stops working, Chrome doesn't work. and this is the 1st day i've been using it



i'd say somethings wrong.

Format and reinstall again, and this time try different drivers. If you used downloaded ones, use the windows update ones and vice versa.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks Mussels, all the drivers are from windows update, i'll try the vista drivers see if they're better.

Feels really sluggish and unpolished compared to vista x64. I hate the way the quick launch bar works and i can;t find an option to change it 
It seems to work if i just do one thing at a time but why would i want to do that?

I'll spend a few days trying to get it working properly and wait for updates, if not i'll just go back to vista for the time being.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 18, 2009)

Damn more problems - Explorer crashed again after i tried to delete some files. Gotta reboot to get the taskbar/start menu back. Damn this thing is a piece of shit. I know it's a beta, but nothing works at all!


----------



## evil bill (Jan 18, 2009)

thats really odd mate - nobody else seems to be suffering the catalogue of problems you are having. Install files are corrupt perhaps? I have had the 32 bit version on for a few days now and it runs like a dream.


----------



## freezepop (Jan 18, 2009)

I really like Win 7 but I have a bunch of problems. 

1. my DVD drives don't display even after inserting a DVD/CD

2. my Background sometimes refuses to change, and when it does the pics in the personalize page are all black

3. I can't click the scroll bar or the scroll arrows when i am web browsing.

If anyone can help me with these problems I would be very glad


----------



## silkstone (Jan 18, 2009)

DirectX keeps randomlly crashing in games now too 
I think i'm cursed, i always have a shed load of problems every time i upgrade any hardware or an OS 

I think the Steam problem might only be related to the program - It's updating now - 5hrs and 37% not good  Winamp, Divx, and a few other small programs work without a glitch. I'll Download Office, it might just be a bad CD, hopefully my key will work.
My Gadgets also vanish randomily - i put weather, calendar + clock. now i only have the weather and the gadget config won't work. (right click desktop - gadgets - nothing happens)

I agree this is all very odd, i thought i'd try it after the posts about it being sucessful. I should have known not to after the upgrade didn't work and wouldn't roll back. (i reformatted and put it on a clean partition after that) I'm using Win7 x64 tho, maybe the x32 is more stable.

I'll also try some more games tomorrow just to see how they work but it looks like i'll be putting vista back on in a couple of days.

I also tried the vista drivers. Cat 8.12 works fine, bt non of the drivers for my moterboard will work - they don't recognize te OS (not the oter way round).

Also my Genius webcam doesn't work on Win7 x64, same driver issue. It worked on vista x64 but i'll give it another go tomorrow.

Damn another bug i just noticed - test get garbled slightly (noticed as i was typing this) when i scroll up and down in IE nothing major tho as when i scroll back it's clear again.

[Edit] Please excuse the missing letters in some of the wrds, my keyboard s running low on batteries


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 18, 2009)

i was going to try google chrome on it ill see what it does for me


----------



## freezepop (Jan 18, 2009)

Google Chrome works well, I am using it rite now. It seem to be one of the few things thats not giving me problems


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 18, 2009)

I went back to vista because the Game performance was really crappy in W7, the Radeon drivers are really immature and worthless.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 19, 2009)

how did you get chrome to work it would not work for me


----------



## freezepop (Jan 19, 2009)

I had it from before I installed W7....the only issue is that you can't click the scroll bar and are rendered to use the arrow keys or the wheel on the mouse


----------



## Melvis (Jan 19, 2009)

Well i had a problem with Hamachi after i installed Comodo Firewall, it stopped hamachi seeing anyone on the network even after i alowed it all, so i uninstalled it again after playing around with it for hrs, and that still didnt work, after a few more hrs i just gave up and formated it again, and all is good once more.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 19, 2009)

well i just installed nero 7 and im downloading the 32 bit vers of win 7 for a friend so he can try it on his old dell he does not have a dvd burner so im doing it for him and at the same time it will test nero 7 to see if that part of it works ill let you all know how it all go's


----------



## silkstone (Jan 19, 2009)

Got a new ISO of office and it still won't install 
Had steam updating for 12hrs and it only got to 37%
Looks like i'll be going back to vista later today.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 19, 2009)

nero 7 works real good in win 7


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 19, 2009)

try'd to install adobe reader 9 it wont install even in compatible mode o well does any one know if oppen office 3 works


----------



## AKlass (Jan 19, 2009)

does anyone experience their network performance get slowly worse?


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 19, 2009)

i had to restore the system again becouse every time i install something that wont install like adobe reader or chrome its breaks windows installer


----------



## Mussels (Jan 19, 2009)

instead of adobe reader, try foxit. far nicer app to use.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 19, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Got a new ISO of office and it still won't install
> Had steam updating for 12hrs and it only got to 37%
> Looks like i'll be going back to vista later today.



download 7 again sounds like a problem with that iso not office


----------



## v12dock (Jan 19, 2009)

Compatibly issues with Flight Simulator X 
Horrible Electric popping noise when listen to music on Realtek ALC888 8+2 Channel HD Audio
Crashes when using 3DMark05
Windows Media Center, TV tuner loses signal


----------



## silkstone (Jan 19, 2009)

The problem with office was the disk - got a new iso and it works fine. I had to use a crack tho as it wouldn't accept my valid CD key, oh well.

Rolled back to vista, i don;t think it was a problem with the iso. Win7 was from the microsoft site and i got no errors when installing.
Just re-setting up vista and everything is working perfectly now. I'll wait till the final build of Win7 before i upgrade, or maybe even 'till the first service pack is out.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 19, 2009)

v12dock said:


> Compatibly issues with Flight Simulator X
> Horrible Electric popping noise when listen to music on Realtek ALC888 8+2 Channel HD Audio
> Crashes when using 3DMark05
> Windows Media Center, TV tuner loses signal



i have a 889A with no issues, are you on hte latest drivers? some came out just a few days ago.


----------



## evil bill (Jan 19, 2009)

skellattarr said:


> try'd to install adobe reader 9 it wont install even in compatible mode o well does any one know if oppen office 3 works




yeah - I have Open Office 3 running on mine with out issue, although to be fair I haven't used it extensively, just ran through soem basic opening/saving etc to see how it responded. First run was quite slow (probably doing set-up stuff), but thereafter ran just like on my Vista machine


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 19, 2009)

skellattarr said:


> try'd to install adobe reader 9 it wont install even in compatible mode o well does any one know if oppen office 3 works



adobe reader 9 works fine on mine


----------



## freezepop (Jan 19, 2009)

@skellattarr

I fixed my scroll problem....run chrome in Compatibility mode for Vista

That should fix it.


And for the others run your installers in Vista Compatibility mode...it should fix everything


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 19, 2009)

freezepop said:


> @skellattarr
> 
> I fixed my scroll problem....run chrome in Compatibility mode for Vista
> 
> ...



i think firefox runs better than chrome

EDIT 
people who are sending feed back thats not really reporting problems and bugs, i've updated post 1 showing how to


----------



## freezepop (Jan 19, 2009)

@ Live or Die

Very True I have no problem at all with Firefox..its by far the best browser to run in Win 7


----------



## v12dock (Jan 19, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i have a 889A with no issues, are you on hte latest drivers? some came out just a few days ago.



Just updated that fixed the issue


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 19, 2009)

freezepop said:


> @skellattarr
> 
> I fixed my scroll problem....run chrome in Compatibility mode for Vista
> 
> ...



i allready try'd compatibility mode it just would not work it even messed up my installer so i could not install anything i had to do a system restore to fix it im useing the 64 bit os are you


----------



## freezepop (Jan 19, 2009)

that might also be part of the issue i am using a 32bit OS


----------



## quasar923 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a problem, i can not get onto internet explorer from windows 7, but i can from winxp pro 32bit.  i have it dual boot on my hdd in two partitions.  the internet explorer just opens and says no connection, the icon on the right hand side on the bottom of the screen also says no connection, and it says there is no network in the network configurations tool.  how do i fix this so i can get online in windows 7?


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 21, 2009)

in windows experience index it shows my harddrive score 2.9 in vista its 5.9 whats up with that the os is on a 1 tb seagate 7200 rpm 32 meg cach drive why does it have such a low score


----------



## msgclb (Jan 21, 2009)

If the seagate in this article is your drive then maybe windows 7 has built-in intelligence to downgrade its experience index?

Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 drives failing

Did you know about these drives failing?


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 22, 2009)

has anyone try"d acronis true image 2009 on win 7 yet i like to know befor i try it


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 22, 2009)

i wish they would have a map of the harddrive in disk defrager


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 22, 2009)

any one got cod4 work cod5 works fine i get a PB erorr unknown windows api function 131132


----------



## evil bill (Jan 22, 2009)

yeah, my COD4 worked - some of the cut scenes are a bit stuttery but I think that was down to the hardware, not the OS. (its installed on my old PC)

However, I seem to have lost all sound and video playback. You Tube videos were starting up but slowing then stopping after a few seconds. I tried an .avi file and the same thing happened. I had loaded CCCP on it to watch a 720p episode of BSG, and it was fine then but a few days later (didn't really have it on in that time) I tunred it back on and it was in this state.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 22, 2009)

what os are you running ? because pb for cod4 wont work on win 7


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 22, 2009)

Heres a link to the m$ technet win7 forum,it may help with some problems to have a look here.

http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en/category/w7itpro/


----------



## evil bill (Jan 22, 2009)

Im on 32bit Win7. You know, I haven't tried multiplayer so PB hasn't kicked in for me yet. Im trying a sytem restore to see if I can fix my sound and video issues, if it doesn't I'll be starting from scrath. When i get it all working I'll try multiplayer


----------



## techbuzz (Jan 23, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Skype doesn't work at all
> 
> When loading tpu up on IE explorer 8 with flash installed the page does not load correctly <- use firefox is the only fix



Switch to compatibility mode in IE


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 23, 2009)

In order to get skype to work you have to download their latest Beta. Works great for me. Love the new layout.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 23, 2009)

there no hope for game that use this type of pb cod5 uses a new verison so it doesnt have this probelm

this is what pb team says 

This is due to PunkBuster not supporting Windows 7, and we will not support Windows 7 until it is released to the general public for purchase. I'm sorry, but we do not support beta or release candidate operating systems.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 23, 2009)

What is the problem in supporting it early on? I dont understand it.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 23, 2009)

some were in thre rights it say they do support beta os, and i fould a new fix for the side bar updating it now


----------



## Mussels (Jan 23, 2009)

its just a timesaver for them. PB has enough issues on its own, without beta OS's screwing things up.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 23, 2009)

Mussels said:


> its just a timesaver for them. PB has enough issues on its own, without beta OS's screwing things up.



yer ture but cod5 pb runs fine on windows 7 beta why not change the pb to that type and all things would work


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 26, 2009)

I just found a glitch/bug, but it might just be because I'm running Windows 7 through a VM. Look at the processor speed, it's only about 1Ghz off. Lol. I wish it was 4.23Ghz.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 27, 2009)

lol you should get a good rating for that speed


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 30, 2009)

UPDATED Post 1


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 30, 2009)

Has anyone here tested Horizontal Span between two monitors on Windows 7? 

Did they finally bring that back or does it still not extend the Taskbar/Application to the second monitor?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 30, 2009)

> (Windows installer open countless time when installing some programs like itunes and then gets stuck on installing.



I had a problem with the windows installer getting stuck and shutting down, here's the fix they sent me:

An issue with the Customer Experience Improvement Program (CEIP) client in Windows 7 beta is causing Explorer and some MSI-based installers to stop working properly. 

To solve this problem, follow these steps:

1. Click the Start button , click All Programs, and then click Accessories.

2. Right-click Command Prompt, and then click Run as administrator.  In the User Account Control window, verify that Program name is Windows Command Processor, and then click Yes.

3. In the Administrator: Command Prompt window, type or paste the following text at the prompt: 

reg delete HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\SQMClient\Windows\DisabledSessions /va /f

Press Enter to install the solution.

If "The operation completed successfully" displays, close the "Administrator: Command Prompt window" to complete this procedure. If "ERROR: Access is denied" displays, repeat this procedure from the top, making sure you clicked Run as administrator in step two.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 31, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I had a problem with the windows installer getting stuck and shutting down, here's the fix they sent me:
> 
> An issue with the Customer Experience Improvement Program (CEIP) client in Windows 7 beta is causing Explorer and some MSI-based installers to stop working properly.
> 
> ...



i get a error saying Invalid syntax
type ''reg delete /?'' for usage? 

any one else having problems close Windows explorer?


----------



## dustinhull (Jan 31, 2009)

*im brand new*

hey i dont know who to ask this to but my computer seems to be getting slower the longer i own it. thats fine and all but its very slow and ive owned it for three months windows told me that i had viruses so i did some research and found eset antivirus is that the right thing or am i just screwing my computer up i really need help


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 31, 2009)

download a trial of norton 2009 and scan your computer and remove any viruses you fine, than do a Disk Defrag and the check your hdd for errors, right click on the drive you what to check and click on properties and tools and check now, and click both boxs and if its your drive with windows next time you restart it will check it.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 1, 2009)

dustinhull said:


> hey i dont know who to ask this to but my computer seems to be getting slower the longer i own it. thats fine and all but its very slow and ive owned it for three months windows told me that i had viruses so i did some research and found eset antivirus is that the right thing or am i just screwing my computer up i really need help



Alternatively, You can download AVG Free. It's a free anti-virus program and works awesomey with Windows 7 Beta and I've been using it for five years without an infection on both my rigs, catches everything. My last daily scan took 41 minutes for 1,103,359 objects. I put a link to the download below and posted a screenie of my scan results. Also as Live or die stated, defrag and check for errors. 








http://free.avg.com/download?prd=afe


----------



## Mussels (Feb 1, 2009)

you really should start your own thread. we want this one to stay on topic, and you'll get more detailed answers that way.

Feel free to post a link in this one, so people who want to help can just click it.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Feb 1, 2009)

dustinhull said:


> hey i dont know who to ask this to but my computer seems to be getting slower the longer i own it. thats fine and all but its very slow and ive owned it for three months windows told me that i had viruses so i did some research and found eset antivirus is that the right thing or am i just screwing my computer up i really need help



try looking at this guys video's it will tell you a lot http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=mrizos&view=videos


----------



## GSG-9 (Feb 1, 2009)

So if this was already addressed im sorry,  I looked through 3 pages.
I cannot get any Video drivers installed in Windows 7 I am running an ATi 4870.

The Windows 7 64 drivers stall at enumerating install files or similar.

The Windows Vista 64 drivers stall at installing Catalyst indefinitely. 

I ran them in administrator and ran a driver cleaner to remove all parts of drivers. I cannot get them to install. I still get good fps in games, but I have a projector and monitor and the  Windows 7 driver is less than perfect for this. Thanks in advance for any help anyone may have!


----------



## Pyeti (Feb 1, 2009)

Not so much a bug but is there a way to expand your start menu so you aren't restricted to that little column? Ive searched but can't find a way to do it.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Feb 1, 2009)

GSG-9 said:


> So if this was already addressed im sorry,  I looked through 3 pages.
> I cannot get any Video drivers installed in Windows 7 I am running an ATi 4870.
> 
> The Windows 7 64 drivers stall at enumerating install files or similar.
> ...



did you try right clicking and chose troubleshoot compatibility then run in vista mode


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 1, 2009)

Lost feature: No more "Fix" photo while previewing that used to allow cropping.


----------



## GSG-9 (Feb 2, 2009)

skellattarr said:


> did you try right clicking and chose troubleshoot compatibility then run in vista mode



 I have and have not had success. Windows update does not even give me a ATi driver to download, it did on my laptop for its video card (Nvidia 6250)


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 2, 2009)

GSG-9 said:


> So if this was already addressed im sorry,  I looked through 3 pages.
> I cannot get any Video drivers installed in Windows 7 I am running an ATi 4870.
> 
> The Windows 7 64 drivers stall at enumerating install files or similar.
> ...



Hey GSG...I'm running HD 3870 and you can get the driver and beta catalyst software from ATI here:

http://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&questionID=39069

Not sure if the windows 7 64 drivers you're talking about are from that link, if they are sorry, I had no trouble with installation. 

EDIT: If they are the same, maybe you're getting the windows installer hang bug...that happened to me on another install and I posted the REG fix Microsoft sent me on post # 232 on this page.

The information in this article applies to the following configuration(s):

    * ATI Radeon™ HD 4000 Series GPUs
    * ATI Radeon™ HD 3000 Series GPUs
    * ATI Radeon™ HD 2000 Series GPUs
    * ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 4000 Series GPUs
    * ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 3000 Series GPUs
    * ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 2000 Series GPUs


----------



## GSG-9 (Feb 2, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hey GSG...I'm running HD 3870 and you can get the driver and beta catalyst software from ATI here:
> 
> http://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&questionID=39069
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply Chaotic, thats the beta driver im trying to use.

At the link below they fixed it by installing to a user directory, im going to try that when I get home.
http://social.technet.microsoft.com.../thread/08b2f691-f154-45ec-8225-b8be67b95b74/


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2009)

the ATI drivers unpack to C:\ati when the installer starts. you can simply tell device manager to look there, and it finds the files.

worked for me on all ATI drivers, not just video ones. (my media PC)


----------



## GSG-9 (Feb 2, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the ATI drivers unpack to C:\ati when the installer starts. you can simply tell device manager to look there, and it finds the files.
> 
> worked for me on all ATI drivers, not just video ones. (my media PC)



C:\ATi (Default) does not work for me or the people on that form, I will give it a shot form a user folder and see if it works.

Edit: Its a no go, It still hangs @ "Enumerating source mdeia for installable packages..." (Under Analyze)


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2009)

GSG-9 said:


> C:\ATi (Default) does not work for me or the people on that form, I will give it a shot form a user folder and see if it works.
> 
> Edit: Its a no go, It still hangs @ "Enumerating source mdeia for installable packages..." (Under Analyze)



you missed my point. you dont run any installer - you tell device manager to search the folder, and it gets the drivers directly.


----------



## GSG-9 (Feb 2, 2009)

Mussels said:


> you missed my point. you dont run any installer - you tell device manager to search the folder, and it gets the drivers directly.



Gottcha, that did work thanks. But I still have no catalyst, and I run a projector and a lcd, which I think could be easier. I can wait tell another release I guess.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2009)

GSG-9 said:


> Gottcha, that did work thanks. But I still have no catalyst, and I run a projector and a lcd, which I think could be easier. I can wait tell another release I guess.



catalyst worked for me somehow, although i cant remember how i did it. But thats how i got the drivers. I'm on 8.11, if that helps.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 2, 2009)

ADDED Windows 7 Installer Reg Fix


----------



## Nick89 (Feb 2, 2009)

Need help.

I'm trying to install Windows 7 on this comp:

*CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ 2.8ghz
MOBO: BIOSTAR A740G M2+
2GB Mushkin DDR2 800
Onboard Video
Onboard Sound*

Every time it starts installing after I select the Hard drive it BSOD's some time while in the expanding files process I think. 

I need some help trying to figure out what the problem is.

*The Error message:*

*Stop: 0x000000D1 (0xFFFFFA8801971FFC, 0x000000000000000B, 0x0000000000000001, 0xFFFFF88000F3865D )

atapi.sys - Address FFFFF88000F3865D Base at FFFFF88000F36000, Date stamp 494318a5*


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2009)

install the sata/raid/AHCI drivers.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 3, 2009)

Looks like they are skipping Beta 2 and moving straight to RC1.

http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=11798&Itemid=1


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 3, 2009)

one big bug i fould that piss me off lol when browsing to fast ill get to a window when the green loading address bar will come up and take 3min to get near the end, and it stays there i close the window and reopen a window and all ill have is a empty windows from there on till i restart


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 3, 2009)

Installed seven on a friends computer, how ever when attempting to use windows update, or activating windows I get this error

80072f8f

And I get no info about the error at all.


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 3, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Installed seven on a friends computer, how ever when attempting to use windows update, or activating windows I get this error
> 
> 80072f8f
> 
> And I get no info about the error at all.



Now this is kinda weird but set the correct time and u should be fine. http://thevistaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=6691 This worked for windows 7 too.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2009)

if the time is more than 12 hours out, windows update doesnt work.


----------



## ohmystars80 (Feb 4, 2009)

I am thinking of installing W7 - everything here is a must read if you are going to do so.

Should be made a Sticky - great work!!!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 4, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Installed seven on a friends computer, how ever when attempting to use windows update, or activating windows I get this error
> 
> 80072f8f
> 
> And I get no info about the error at all.



I had this problem to what i did was copy the files needed by windows update for an other computer that had windows 7 installed on it fix my problem heres the link and there a readme in there to WIndows 7 Update Fix


----------



## Whilhelm (Feb 4, 2009)

Is anyone having problems using standby with 7?

If I put my computer into standby it will randomly turn itself back on and hang in a weird half booted state and there is no display or response. 

I have Vista installed on a seperate partition and it goes into and comes out of standby without any issues. 

Anyone else experiencing this?

(I am running Catalyst 9.1 but it did it on 8.12 and the ATI 7 beta drivers)


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 4, 2009)

no problems here try the newest driver you can find from vista


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2009)

Whilhelm said:


> Is anyone having problems using standby with 7?
> 
> If I put my computer into standby it will randomly turn itself back on and hang in a weird half booted state and there is no display or response.
> 
> ...



mine wasnt hanging, but it was randomly waking. had to disable 'allow this device  to wake the PC' on my network card, in device manager.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 4, 2009)

I had that problem with the Beta 7000, but with the new download from Microsoft, I haven't had it.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 4, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I had that problem with the Beta 7000, but with the new download from Microsoft, I haven't had it.



the download from microsoft is the beta 7000


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 4, 2009)

I know that, but the version _from Microsoft_ seems to be different than the 7000 I downloaded _not from Microsoft..._

So I think what I got was an earlier 7000 or something.  I dunno.  The problem's solved itself for me now anyway.  Or maybe it's because now I'm running the x64 rather than the x86...


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 4, 2009)

could be just a bad install the 1st time with dif drivers and software, and like you said could be the 64bit i didnt get mine from MS and i couldnt be bothered redownloading it again lol


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2009)

mines x64 and it had it, until i altered the network card setting.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 4, 2009)

Not sure then.  Whatever, isn't bothering me now


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2009)

new quesiton. anyone having problems with network dropping out/freezing on transfers to network shares?

We've had it a lot here on several systems, the only things in common is every system has a Q6600 with 4GB+ ram (what, theres 4 uber rigs in the house ), 7 x64 and kaspersky internet security.

I'd like to hear if anyone has had this problem WITHOUT kaspersky, as im wondering if this is why they released a beta specifically for 7.

(the problem tends to occur only on larger/multi file transfers, sometimes losing your IP address/network/internet occurs with it) Most obvious symptom is that the file transfer gets stuck estimating time remaining, and doesnt ever move anything.


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 4, 2009)

Has anyone found in WMP that when you switch to fullscreen viz it always uses the green bars?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 5, 2009)

Found out myself it was to do with the time, but thanks anyway guys.

The computer I was working with was set to 2002 

The computer has got some serious hardware issues, could not install XP and struggled to get Seven working, but now can't enable Aero because WEI crashes and media decoding test.

Also when trying to shut down the computer blue screens!

Oh dear oh dear. XD


----------



## chook_rl (Feb 8, 2009)

*Windows 7 hangs just 10-15 minutes after boot*

Hi,
I'm on E6600, 2GB DDR2 667, Abit AB9-Pro, Geforce 6600GT.
I've tried installing W7 (b7000) x64 on this machine, everything worked great,
But the system hangs, after some time, even if I simply reboot and leave it in the login screen.
I've tried reinstalling, and working with or without the WDM geforce pre release driver that windows update recommends.
So I guess that's not it,

The action manager (or whatever) stated that there is a problem with my Abit Guru.. something, and it needs to download some application from the vandor's site... but it downloaded a BIOS flashing software that I don't think (or want to) use...

Do you have any idea what can I do? (or point me out to any place that can help..)

Chen


----------



## Boneface (Feb 8, 2009)

skellattarr said:


> in windows experience index it shows my harddrive score 2.9 in vista its 5.9 whats up with that the os is on a 1 tb seagate 7200 rpm 32 meg cach drive why does it have such a low score



I am also having this problem with a Seagate 160gig 7200.10


----------



## Mussels (Feb 9, 2009)

Boneface said:


> I am also having this problem with a Seagate 160gig 7200.10



i've got a 2.9 on my media PC. i think its due to the partition sizes. Let me guess: you guys have approx 40GB windows partitions for your C: drive?


Also, i solved my network crashing issues. Untick kaspersky NDIS filter in yoru adapters properties, it seems its not 7 compatible yet.


----------



## Steevo (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow, after having a few random lockups in Vista during gameplay, and some stuttering. Windows 7 it is completely gone. I just launched my Steam games from the Vista partition, and they are all there, and only required minor updates, the Cinematic mods are all there.



I tried the new ATI drivers, but they gave me a lined white screen, and then the system hard locked, so i reinstalled the Windows 7 drivers from update, and no issues. The card still supposedly fails even at stock settings in overdrive, however I just played 30 minutes of cinemod HL at 750 core, and it was stable, no missing textures or other issues. So I suspect that the ATI overdrive test isn't ready for Windows 7 yet.


If you read most of the connect documentation of the WAIK, and other software to use with this, it is just a mopped up Vista with more of the stuff they orginally promised us in Vista. If they don't release a Windows 7 from Vista upgrade that only costs $50 US there will be alot of people going on the "high seas" to get a copy.


----------



## Steevo (Feb 9, 2009)

Statistics
Average FPS: 37.11
Duration: 37.70 sec
CPU Usage: 46%
System memory usage: 68%
Video memory usage: 88%

Graphics Settings
Video Mode: 1680 x 1050 (60 Hz)
Texture Quality: High
Render Quality: Very High
Reflection Resolution: Very High
Water Quality: Very High
Shadow Quality: Very High
View Distance: 32
Detail Distance: 76
Definition: Off
VSync: Off

Hardware
Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 
Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 
Video Adapter: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series  (Prerelease - WDDM 1.1) 
Video Driver version: 8.14.10.630
Audio Adapter: Headphones (High Definition Audio Device)
AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 940 Processor

File ID: benchmark.cli


Benchmark with all the new updates in Windows 7


Later I wil try it in Vista.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 11, 2009)

just installed a steam game dont know if it a problem with win 7 or every os, but when installing lag my system takes like 2 min to open up firefox lol


----------



## Edito (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi ppl, im having probs with 7 to be specific with media player, every time i play music there the quality decrese when it have to change track but if i choose manually it plays normaly with quality and everthing but when it changes auto it feels like de EQ is disabled does anyone know how can i fix it?

Thanks...(sorry if this is not the place to post this)


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 16, 2009)

Hopefully you installed the media player patch (the critical oh shit one) before building your library?
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/961367


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 17, 2009)

Steevo said:


> Wow, after having a few random lockups in Vista during gameplay, and some stuttering. Windows 7 it is completely gone. I just launched my Steam games from the Vista partition, and they are all there, and only required minor updates, the Cinematic mods are all there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey Steevo, I think I did post this earlier in this thread but there is working catalyst driver software that has been developed by ATI for windows 7 and I have successfully installed and am using it including ATI overdrive for oc'ing the GPU. You can get it here:

http://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&questionID=39069


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 17, 2009)

Anyone having sharing issues with Win7? I cant seem to properly share folders on my server hdd and access them on other computers. Says I dont have the rights to access it and to contact my system administrator. Im not sure if its a bug or im just incompetent.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Anyone having sharing issues with Win7? I cant seem to properly share folders on my server hdd and access them on other computers. Says I dont have the rights to access it and to contact my system administrator. Im not sure if its a bug or im just incompetent.



go to advanced sharing settings, and look for one to do with 'allow homegroup to control shares' and turn it off.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 18, 2009)

Ive done that and it still doesnt work the way I wanted it too. However, I did manage to get folders from the 300GB hard drive to share over the network by placing the folders I wanted in the public documents folder on the server and then use map network drive on the other computers to connect to that folder on teh server. But there is a problem with that. I can only copy the folders from the server backup drive to the servers C: drive. This takes up space. It will not allow me to create a shortcut to the folder on the D: drive which is where all teh folders reside. When I try that, it takes me to my D: drive on my desktop machine.


----------



## 2wicked (Feb 18, 2009)

Win7 seems to be as sensitive as xp first was with hardware and activation, removed some ram and it asked to reactivate same when I added it back.
Hopefully the release version wont be as sensitive.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a simple question....when W7 expires on August 1st does that mean the OS will quit booting or it will simply be locked out of any new updates?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 20, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> I have a simple question....when W7 expires on August 1st does that mean the OS will quit booting or it will simply be locked out of any new updates?



It will probably prompt you to call microsoft to try and reactivate. But since its a beta they wont. By then, Id assume the RC's would be out so it would be an updated OS with a new batch of keys anyway.


----------



## Edito (Feb 21, 2009)

after fixing the sound issue... im having another issue with 7 lol its like this every time i install a game or a bg program like Photoshop the OS uses all my ram ill post the screenshot 

i was only instaling UT3 when i took it and belive me was hard to take the screenshots lol

Does anyone know how to fix this issue???

Thanks...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 21, 2009)

Edito said:


> after fixing the sound issue... im having another issue with 7 lol its like this every time i install a game or a bg program like Photoshop the OS uses all my ram ill post the screenshot
> 
> i was only instaling UT3 when i took it and belive me was hard to take the screenshots lol
> 
> ...



That's crazy dude! I even want to know what's causing that! I have UT3 installed and never had anything close to what your experiencing. Did you take those screenies while it was installing or was your rig idle after install?? 

EDIT: And if you add up your memory, it doesn't make sense. I'd say damaged modules or something, not Windows 7. Reboot and run a memtest.


----------



## Edito (Feb 21, 2009)

yeah its frustrating man but ill keep searching i think its related to the hard drives... ill try installing a game from a different HDD and see if the issue will remain...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 22, 2009)

Edito said:


> yeah its frustrating man but ill keep searching i think its related to the hard drives... ill try installing a game from a different HDD and see if the issue will remain...



Cool, post your findings.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 22, 2009)

lol UT3 always died in the load up for me just like fear 2 mp just didnt like it all, and when W7 expires it will lock you out of every thing updates, system setting only thing u can do is access your files and the net.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Mar 4, 2009)

people using the build 7000 should download build 7048 most of the bugs are fixed you know can close explorer, media player runs alot better, IE8 RC still has a few bugs


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 4, 2009)

Will the keys I'm using at the moment work?

or will I *cough* have to do "without".


----------



## LiveOrDie (Mar 4, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Will the keys I'm using at the moment work?
> 
> or will I *cough* have to do "without".



yes i used a beta key from build 7000 worked fine


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you, one more thing, will the " upgrade" feature work?

Thanks again.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Mar 4, 2009)

people have told me it works updating from build 7000 to 7048 they just ran the setup.exe in windows and did it that way.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you sah.

Downloading now.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Mar 5, 2009)

i found a small problem with build 7048 DNS client has stopped working from installing Hamachi any one came across this yet?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 6, 2009)

For those of you who use LogMeIn and cant get it to work with Windows 7 and Firefox, do the following:

1. Use this link and download and save the zip file: https://secure.logmein.com/logmein.zip

2. Unzip the contents to a folder. In this case we're going to extract it to a folder called "*logmein*" on the desktop.

3. Go to* Start->All Programs->Accessories, right-click on Command Prompt and select "Run as Administrator."*

4. Once open, type "*cd\users\<user name>\desktop\logmein\x86*" and press enter. (notes: do not put the quotes in when using this command. *if running 64-bit Windows change the 'x86' to 'x64'*)

5. Type "*logemein install*" and press enter.

6. The installer will run and you should then see the tray icon when it's finished. Right click on the icon and select '*Open LogMeIn...*'

7. Firefox will open and you'll get an error box. Just click *ok*.

8. Copy and paste this address into the address bar:

https://127.0.0.1:2002/

9. Click through if you get a popup warning you about a certificate. On the page itself you will see something to allow an exception. Click on that and then click '*Get certificate*' in the next box. Again you will probably get another warning but just click add anyway.

10. You should see the familiar LogMeIn screen. Just put in your computer user credentials and then you will be asked for your LogMeIn credentials and you should be all set after that.

Found this here. Decided to copy/paste it for easier reference.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Mar 6, 2009)

will this fix my DNS client from crashing i have Hamachi install with firefox 3.0.7


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 6, 2009)

AFAIK, no since LMI is different than Hamachi.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 6, 2009)

try manually setting hamachis IP to the one it gave you, and the DNS to 5.0.0.1


----------



## LiveOrDie (Mar 6, 2009)

Mussels said:


> try manually setting hamachis IP to the one it gave you, and the DNS to 5.0.0.1



how do i do that


----------



## Mussels (Mar 6, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> how do i do that



the same way you do for manually setting an IP address or DNS gateway for any network card.

Do a quick google, its not very hard to do this.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Mar 6, 2009)

5.0.0.1 is the gateway with this matter if there the same?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 6, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> 5.0.0.1 is the gateway with this matter if there the same?



i dont get the question.

For IP, you need the one they set you.
Subnet mask i cant remember. find out what it uses automatically.

DNS/gateway set to 5.0.0.1


----------



## LiveOrDie (Mar 6, 2009)

the gateway is allready set to 5.0.0.1


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 6, 2009)

7048 HATES my laptop.

processor was constantly 100% usage, turns out AVG was causing the problem, uninstalled it but its still not being as zippy as it once was, will see if latest AVG fixes the problem.

So heads up AVG users !


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 6, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> 7048 HATES my laptop.
> 
> processor was constantly 100% usage, turns out AVG was causing the problem, uninstalled it but its still not being as zippy as it once was, will see if latest AVG fixes the problem.
> 
> So heads up AVG users !



I have AVG 8 installed on my laptop (which im using now) and im not having any issues with it.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Mar 7, 2009)

im having problems getting it to my mates pub folder over Hamachi would this be because of the DNS client problem but games still work?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> im having problems getting it to my mates pub folder over Hamachi would this be because of the DNS client problem but games still work?



theres a setting to disable 'vulnerable windows services' which translates to 'file sharing'


----------



## LiveOrDie (Mar 7, 2009)

Mussels said:


> theres a setting to disable 'vulnerable windows services' which translates to 'file sharing'



were can i find this setting?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Mar 7, 2009)

Found the Problem This wasn't turned on, this mite be why i was getting that DNS client error


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 7, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I have AVG 8 installed on my laptop (which im using now) and im not having any issues with it.




Did you use the upgrade install mode?

If yes, then it must be just a glitch on my system. Avg free 8.5 fixed the problem though.

How ever my laptop now takes 3 minutes to be usable.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> were can i find this setting?



its an option when you install hamachi, and its in the options somewhere. i havent used it in ages so i cant be more specific.


----------



## Edito (Mar 8, 2009)

hi ppl im here to report the RAM issue fix... few weeks ago i posted about my windows 7 eating all my ram when installing big programs like photoshop and games but 2 day i figured what was the cause and PowerIso is the problem when u mount the game or the program it start slowly the ram eating process... hope it helps... dont use poweriso and 7...


----------



## LiveOrDie (Mar 8, 2009)

im still getting that DNS client error think hamachi dont like this build, and PowerIso is crap use  VirtualCloneDrive


----------



## wiak (Mar 8, 2009)

NFS is for network file system, not DNS
and btw use Eset NOD32 or Smart Security way better
http://www.eset.eu

on another note
BitLocker To Go is kinda cool
http://www.winsupersite.com/win7/ff_bltg.asp


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 8, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Did you use the upgrade install mode?
> 
> If yes, then it must be just a glitch on my system. Avg free 8.5 fixed the problem though.
> 
> How ever my laptop now takes 3 minutes to be usable.



No. Just downloaded the executable and ran it. 

Do basic computer maintenance like disk cleanup and defragging and see if it helps any.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2009)

Edito said:


> hi ppl im here to report the RAM issue fix... few weeks ago i posted about my windows 7 eating all my ram when installing big programs like photoshop and games but 2 day i figured what was the cause and PowerIso is the problem when u mount the game or the program it start slowly the ram eating process... hope it helps... dont use poweriso and 7...



i had problems with that program too, Try Virtual clone drive by slysoft


----------



## LiveOrDie (Mar 14, 2009)

*WINDOWS 7 RC Build 7057 IS OUT*, found this bug today in Mediaplayer 12 only on this RC build







Try to send feedback but you cant with RC builds, and this build fixed my network sharing problems and the DNS client error with Hamachi.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 6, 2009)

Not sure if this is a bug but it happens alot to me.  I have my screen resolution set to 1280x800 but after I play MLB2k9, which is set to 1680x1050, the screen resolution changes to 1680x1050 when I go back to the desktop.  I have not tried this with any other game but I am going to install GoW tonight to see what it does.  This happend on both the 3870x2 and the 4830.  I have build 7057 and use the Cat 9.3 win 7 x64 drivers.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 6, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> *WINDOWS 7 RC Build 7057 IS OUT*, found this bug today in Mediaplayer 12 only on this RC build
> http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/2275/96106787.jpg http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/6630/minimized.jpg
> Try to send feedback but you cant with RC builds, and this build fixed my network sharing problems and the DNS client error with Hamachi.




RC1 is not released, it is leaked.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 6, 2009)

Got a couple of bugs/fixes for build 7068:

-TF2 stuttering problem can be fixed by adding "-heapsize 1500000" in the launch options

-TF2 mouse lag/delay problem can be fixed by turning multi-core rendering off too.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah 7068 is running fantastic! I've tried some past releases and had some issues like I couldn't use my phone (my service runs through my comp) so I just couldn't run Win 7. But 7068 is running awesome, I haven't come across one hitch yet, I'm loving it!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 6, 2009)

yer build 7068 is running smooth for me to build 7105 should be out some time soon.


----------



## Conflict0s (May 5, 2009)

Gah! I want to start downloading now before i go to bed but I don't know what time it is coming out, so it looks like I will have to wait untill after college


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 15, 2009)

My problem right now is the HDMI driver in ATIs Catalyst beta release for Windows 7. It keeps causing Bsods and shutting down. Anyone else have this same problem?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 15, 2009)

Upto now build 7100 has been fine,not a problem worth mentioning yet.

Theres a leaked copy of build 7127 floating around.
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Windows-7-Build-7127-Leaked-and-Available-for-Download-111669.shtml

I just found rapidshare links for it,x86/x64.


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 16, 2009)

tigger said:


> Upto now build 7100 has been fine,not a problem worth mentioning yet.
> 
> Theres a leaked copy of build 7127 floating around.
> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Windows-7-Build-7127-Leaked-and-Available-for-Download-111669.shtml
> ...



yer im running it now


----------



## DaveK (May 16, 2009)

I've had this problem twice on x64 7077, when I go to shut down, it just stays at the shutting down screen and doesn't turn off, I fell asleep not knowing it was left on and it was on for like 10 hours.

And sometimes I've had to force shut down because some programs don't close.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 16, 2009)

Whats 7127 like bud? can i use the same key for that as 7100?

tigger


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 16, 2009)

Is build 7127 worth the reformat? Is there anything new and can I just upgrade to it with out reformatting?


----------



## buggalugs (May 16, 2009)

I installed windows7 on my HTPC and everything is working great. A little tricky to install a couple of drivers but otherwise working great.

 And the best thing is the media guide works by default in media centre. (people in Australia will know what i'm talking about).


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 16, 2009)

I'm wondering the same thing AphexDreamer,i have the iso,but wondering whether to stick to 7100 or not.


----------



## newconroer (May 16, 2009)

DaveK said:


> I've had this problem twice on x64 7077, when I go to shut down, it just stays at the shutting down screen and doesn't turn off, I fell asleep not knowing it was left on and it was on for like 10 hours.
> 
> And sometimes I've had to force shut down because some programs don't close.



I have the same issue. System shutdown hangs go as far back as Win95, and usually are caused by the system waiting on a service to close. Why it won't end or close could be a few different things.

Unfortunatley there's no direct information about the shutdown process in the event viewer.

I've gone through many different sources and tried a ridiculous amount of things in order to solve the issue. The first one was a restore point. That did the trick, however the hanging started again. I had read elsewhere that others experienced that - after a restore point working, system restarted fine for a bit, then started getting stuck again -.

The other obvious test is to try it in safe mode. This is where I think my issue with it deviates from most others, in that for them, they can restart in safe mode, suggesting that there's a higher level service, or outdated system driver causing their shutdown problem(s).

Yet for me, I can't even restart in safe mode. There's something considerably worrying about that. 

THE only connection I can draw from my actions that my relate or influence any of this, is when trying to do a firmware update on my Razer mouse. However when there was no success, I reverted back to the last known supported drive/firmware combination, and as far as the mouse goes, everything is fine. 

I've tried clearing any cache, hoping that if the system is still looking for something related to the firmware update process, that it would clear it, but have been unsuccessful.

The only other thing I've noticed, is that registry programs report to me that there's numerous Active X 'issues.' Yet none of the registry entries are removable. It's actually the first time I've ever had regedit deny me doing something.

Build 7100


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 16, 2009)

tigger said:


> Whats 7127 like bud? can i use the same key for that as 7100?
> 
> tigger



Yes you can, but I really don't think it is worth the upgrade to go from 7100 to 7127.
Unless someone can find any details on what is fixed/changed


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 17, 2009)

yes you can uses the same key, i think its worth it there more than a few bug fixs even if you dont know what they are 

One of the main fixes in this build is a problem with Via chipsets and NVIDIA based video cards identified in the Microsoft forums. So Microsoft is listening to its forum posters.


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2009)

i need to format and reinstall. for some reason a power outage at the LAN i was just at, corrupted my tray icons.

they arent HIDING away like they are wont to di in 7... they're blank. empty little spaces that light up if i mouse over them, but they dont do anything if i click on em. Even tjhe volume icon did this (now i can see it, but clicking does nothing)

Methings i'll be getting 7127 and formatting.


----------



## Arrakis9 (May 20, 2009)

found a nifty little bug when trying to scan disk a hard drive today. dont know if anyone else has gotten this but explorer will memory leak up to 3.4gb when its scanning. if stop the scanning windows wont give back the memory it just stays at 3.4 untill you kill the process and restart it. anyone seen this before ?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 20, 2009)

Hold on, it says "Checking disk *sotrage*" WTF?


----------



## Arrakis9 (May 20, 2009)

deleted


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 20, 2009)

Oh man,what a place for a spelling mistake,lmfao.


----------



## vbx (May 20, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Hold on, it says "Checking disk *sotrage*" WTF?




User error..  He mislabeled his drive E as "Sotrage E". lol

Before





After


----------



## alexp999 (May 20, 2009)

Are you sure you have not called your drive "sotrage"

When I do that, it just says Checking Disk "Insert name of drive here"

(not literally  )

EDIT:

vbx beat me to it.

Arrakis+9 you noob  lol


----------



## Arrakis9 (May 20, 2009)

spelling mistakes and jokes aside there still seems to be a memory leak when you use check disk. tried it on two machines at work running 7, diff hardware configs same bug.


----------



## r9 (May 21, 2009)

I`m using Windows 7 build 7100 for couple days and what can I say besides that it is amazing.
Lightning fast. For now everything is working fine. No bug reporting from me that is for sure .


----------



## vbx (May 22, 2009)

Arrakis+9 said:


> spelling mistakes and jokes aside there still seems to be a memory leak when you use check disk. tried it on two machines at work running 7, diff hardware configs same bug.



Maybe it's just taking up memory to run that scan?


----------



## Mussels (May 22, 2009)

r9 said:


> I`m using Windows 7 build 7100 for couple days and what can I say besides that it is amazing.
> Lightning fast. For now everything is working fine. No bug reporting from me that is for sure .



i had nasty issues with file sharing, they went away in 7127.

You tested file sharing from other PC's, particularly ones with different user names and passwords?


----------



## Arrakis9 (May 24, 2009)

vbx said:


> Maybe it's just taking up memory to run that scan?



no. becuase if you close it right after you start scan disk it will still eat up all of your memory untill there is none left. the only way to regain it is to kill the process and restart it. i've tried it on sevral diffrent hardware configs, all resulting in the same issue


----------



## vbx (May 24, 2009)

Arrakis+9 said:


> no. becuase if you close it right after you start scan disk it will still eat up all of your memory untill there is none left. the only way to regain it is to kill the process and restart it. i've tried it on sevral diffrent hardware configs, all resulting in the same issue




I just ran the check disk and explorer doesn't eat up any more memory while running the scan disk.  Memory usage stayed about the same while running scan disk.


----------



## Arrakis9 (May 24, 2009)

odd. it dose it for my 3 machines here


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2009)

you should run scandisk from a CMD prompt anyway, its far more informative.

Whats the use of a scan if it doesnt tell you what it found wrong!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 11, 2009)

Updated


----------



## advancer (Oct 29, 2009)

go back vista, xp or other one


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 29, 2009)

Um...why?


----------

